

Pirate Bay: Making sense of the sale - ErrantX
http://www.errant.me.uk/blog/2009/07/pirate-bay-considering-the-sale/

======
michael_dorfman
That's the most thorough analysis I've seen yet.

~~~
ErrantX
Thanks. If anyone spots an error or something missed out please do say.
Calling things "confused" might be an understatement :D

~~~
skorgu
There's some speculation[1] at metafilter that the prices and stock
percentages involved might make TPB a majority stakeholder in GGF.

[1] <http://www.metafilter.com/82889/Pirate-AB#2629173>

~~~
ErrantX
Indeed. You might notice too that I skipped over the "PB owning GGF" part in
the conspiracies section very briefly. To muddy the waters even more it
emerged trading was stopped on GGF shares at one point after suspicions of
insider trading.

Honestly? I cant put an opinion to that angle yet: probably I'll either update
or re-blog once things start to clear up. It's an important thread for certain
(maybe the most important?) but one too many for the moment :P

Lots of thanks for the link, more material to wade through :)

------
ars
Personally I think the sale will fall though, and TPB will shut down.

Or more accurately, they will _say_ they will shut down, then there will be a
big tumult, and someone else will take it over.

When people want to sell something like that, it's because they are tired (or
bored). And they just don't want to do it anymore.

And I don't think the sale will go though because the plan makes no sense.

So that leaves shutting down.

But because it's their "baby", they don't really want to kill it - they want
someone to take it over. So they will say they are shutting down, wait for the
tumult, and someone to offer to take it over.

Time will tell if I am right, but I have seen this pattern many many times.

------
etal
"Follow the money" is Deep Throat's famous line in _All the President's Men_ :

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074119/quotes>

Great article, by the way.

~~~
ErrantX
Good spot :) That's one of my fav films. And thanks.

------
imajes
You essentially skipped over the fine, the jail time and other considerations
from the case. i'd answer those if you want to make it a better analysis.

~~~
ErrantX
I did mention that it was probably a strong reason for the to extract
themselves from the site. But do note the court case refers to 2006. Since
then non of the 4 defendants have been in a position where you could take
legal action.

